# Los Angeles Trade Tech Vs Cordon Bleu



## katesills (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi all, 
Basically my dilemma is Community College Vs Private School. Private is so much more money! What should I do? Is it still a good education if I go to Community College?

Los Angeles Trade Tech or Cordon Bleu

Does anyone go to one of the above that may have an opinion?
What is better?

Thanks so much for any advice - 

EA


----------



## dano1 (Oct 23, 2003)

attended and hired from SCSCA and have worked with students, and instructors, from Trade Tech. IM or e-mail if you'd like more info.

danny


----------



## katesills (Feb 24, 2005)

Danny,
I would love to hear more about your experence with Los Angeles Trade Tech. What sort of impression did you get of LATTC?
EA


----------



## crusso (Feb 19, 2005)

Water boils at 212 degrees f. at sea level. Will they teach you that at any cordon bleu, or A.I., or CIA...you bet; it's a fact.

Water still boils at 212 degrees f. at sea level. Will they teach you that at a low cost community college...yup; it's a fact.

A salmon is a salmon, and one can know if it is fresh in a varity of ways; one can fabricate it in several ways, and there are certain cooking methods that will work better with it than others. Will they teach you all that in Paris, New York, Chicago, Miami, San Fransisco, or at any (often 'very' expensive) prestigious culinary school? Yes! It's important to know, so they will teach that...so will the much less expensive trades schools.

Many low cost schools use the same textbook as the expensive schools too. Find out if the school has a 'student-operated' restuarant, and if so, make reservations to go and eat there (before enrolling). See if you can get a tour.

You really do need to spend some time calling, writing, (and visiting when you narrow it down to any of your final choices), a variety of schools. Find out what they cost, what they require of you, what textbooks they use, what certificates or degrees they offer, if they are accredited (if so, by whom), how long have they been teaching culinary arts (often, the longer the better...schools usually improve each year), how many students are enrolled, how many graduates complete the programs, do they have a job assistance program, do they have an Advisory Committee, who are the teachers, what are their credentials, how long have they worked in the industry, how long have they been teaching, find out if you can speak (or email) any current students or recent graduates to talk to them.

If you go to school far from where you live, you will have the added expense of room and board; this alone could double the cost of your education. I recommend trying to find a school close to where you currently live.

If you do go to an expensive school, you may need financial aid. The problem I have with the expensive schools is that a person will go far in debt to learn how to cook/bake/and be a manager, and begin in an industry that doesn't start people off at high wages. Often a graduate of a famous and expensive school will not start out any higher (or not much higher) than a graduate of a less expensive school, or someone with only years of experience.

I do recommend going to school, as it will help you succeed sooner. You will learn faster on the job, and be more promotable too.

If you haven't already, I also recommend you get a job, in the industry for a year before going to school. If, at the end of that time you still find it fun, facinating, challenging, and see how you could also make a good living at it, then go to school.

One last thing...I have seen many excellent, talented, knowledgable (and humble) chefs come out of expensive schools, but I have also seen many of those same schools put out graduates that feel they are better than they really are (a bit of an ego problem). When a school charges you that kind of money, they also have to make you feel 'lucky' to be there. In my experience, the best Chefs are more humble. They're good, and they know it (so they don't have to flaunt it).

There are no culinary schools that a person can go to that will graduate you as a Chef. When you gradutate from a culinary school, you are a 'culinary graduate.' There is a very big difference, and to become a chef, one must spead years in the industry working their way up (whether you go to school or not). School, just helps speed things up.

Good luck to you!


----------



## katesills (Feb 24, 2005)

Chef Carmine J. Russo, 

Thank you so much for your input. It really helps.

ES


----------

